# My newly rescaped 29 gallon high-tech planted tank SHUTDOWN



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*RIP: 12/15/10*

Please stay tuned for the new incarnate !

Hello all. I finally rescaped my 29 gallon tank after a long overdue replanting. It was out of control ! Here are some older pictures of the tank.





































Here is what it looks like tonight.

*Tank specs:*
29 gallon tank:
12" X 30" X 20"

*Lighting: *
Current USA 30" 4 X 24W Sundial Fixture
3 - 6000K Geismann Midday and 1 - 14,000K Geismann AquaBlue+

*Substrate:*
1 bag Flourite Black and 1 bag Eco-Complete

*Pressurized CO2:*
5lb cylinder with Milwaukee 957 regulator
UpAqua CO2 atomizer

*Filtration/Circulation:*
Eheim 2028
Eheim 2234 - soon to be put on my 10 gallon glosso tank
Aquaclear 50 HOB
*Koralia nano - removed 11/27/10*

*Flora:*
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown' 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Fissidens fontanus 
Ludwigia ovalis
Microsorum pteropus ' Needle leaf'
Hygroryza aristata - Asian Watergrass
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53b'
Hygrophila 'Pantanal Wavy'
Echinodorus versuvius
Bolbitis heudelotii
Anubias nana 'Barterii'
Anubias nana 'Coffeefolia'

*Fauna:*
Bleeding Heart Tetra
Cardinal Tetra
Rummynose Tetra
Red and Blue Eyed Emperor Tetras
Pintail Platy
Golden Whitecloud Mountain Minnow
Boraras maculatus
Silvertip Bristlenose (Ancistrus sp.)
Corydoras pygmeaus
Corydoras habrosus
Amano Shrimp

*And now a few pics.......*














































Thanks for looking!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You really changed it up! Looks great!!! No grass carpet anymore???


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i really like that you opened up the gravel for more swimming space. I like the lack of carpet here.. shows off the black flourite!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

and so ends the legendary red plant package.... *wipes away a tear*

awesome job on the scape, really love the Echinodorus versuvius


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the work you did with the Anubias. I can never keep mine completely algae free and am forever pruning leaves off. Guess I have to provide a bit more shade for them. Are you dosing Metricide/Excel to keep them looking so great?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> You really changed it up! Looks great!!! No grass carpet anymore???


Thanks Kim ! I had too much hair algae in the haigrass so I threw it all away. I didn't want to infect anyone else with the stuff . I plan on going lower light with more of a Crypt garden in this incarnation.



katienaha said:


> i really like that you opened up the gravel for more swimming space. I like the lack of carpet here.. shows off the black flourite!


Thanks Katie. I wanted a less crowded feel and opened up the substrate to showcase the fish more. Now if my bleeding hearts would only come out of hiding.



neven said:


> and so ends the legendary red plant package.... *wipes away a tear*
> 
> awesome job on the scape, really love the Echinodorus versuvius


Yes, indeed Rob. All good things must come to an end! It was fun while the 'red lasted'.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I love the work you did with the Anubias. I can never keep mine completely algae free and am forever pruning leaves off. Guess I have to provide a bit more shade for them. Are you dosing Metricide/Excel to keep them looking so great?


Thank you Gary. The Anubias was mostly hidden by the original plant mass. I did have some GSA on some leaves but I trimmed those off. I am dosing Metricide and CO2 concurrently. I have some Ludwigia ovalis behing it that will overshadow the Anubias encrusted driftwood. The Bolbitis also grows quickly and densely in my tank and will also provide shade.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart It looks great, canèt wait to see it fill in. One question what did you do with all the hair grass???? I am with neven no more Red boo hooo.
I am starting to really like the green plants against the fish though, It is gonna loook great. Keep us updated.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Stuart It looks great, canèt wait to see it fill in. One question *what did you do with all the hair grass???? *I am with neven no more Red boo hooo.
> I am starting to really like the green plants against the fish though, It is gonna loook great. Keep us updated.


As mentioned above (in a previous post), I threw it all away cause it was rampant with hair algae!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks beautiful, Stuart. I like your anubias. (Finally, a plant that I can identify!) Are there more orange fish in there these days than there use to be? Do you still have chili rasboras?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few new pics i took this evening. Thank you Neven for the beatiful red Lotus.





































Thanks for looking.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice Stuart. I agree with the others, your anubias are fantastic. Are these the "Coffefolia", since you listed that in your plant list?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice Stuart. I agree with the others, your anubias are fantastic. Are these the "Coffefolia", since you listed that in your plant list?


Hello Franck.

There are actually 2 varieties. It is mostly regular Anubias barteri var. nana. The upper most portion on the left is Anubias coffeefolia, however.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What is the name of the spirally lookin plant with slim/fine foliage???? Love the tank. Thanx for sharin the pics.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

muddflaps said:


> What is the name of the spirally lookin plant with slim/fine foliage???? Love the tank. Thanx for sharin the pics.


I believe you are referring to Echinodorus vesuvius.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank has been shutdown. I am replacing it with a 27 gallon with black silicone and ADA I and II as substrate. Please stay posted for a new journal !

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that was a very gorgeous tank! Looking forward to seeing your new masterpiece.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Here are a few new pics i took this evening. Thank you Neven for the beatiful red Lotus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Stuart,
Is that Ludwigia at the right corner of the tank? Do you have any available to sell at the moment?

cheers,
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Chris.

That was Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'. This 29 gallon tank was replaced with a 27 gallon about a year or so ago. Some people on the forum should have it available though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

